# Black Friday. Whose on call today?



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

I am. Just waiting for the rush to flush


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Not us. Just computer work today.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Normaly get tons of clogged kitchen sinks today. But this year not a single one.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I was going to work a 1/2 day if I had to. So far so good.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a 10:00 appointment to replace a lav sink. 
When I'm done with that , I'm done for the day.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Dang, sewer stoppage came in.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm heading out in about an hour to go work on a Paloma tankless w/h. 






Paul


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

No calls yet, I got a water repipe to do. I was hoping to have a few checks in my hand today though.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Had 3 main line stoppages wed night til 11pm one kitchen stoppage yesterday and Just got a call for another one, was trying to have a F-Off Friday, oh well maybe next year


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I was hoping to get a couple of jobs but so far the phone has yet to ring


----------



## MSilver (Nov 15, 2011)

*Well... Not on call but...*

1.- Main sewer line 
2.- Leak under kitchen sink
3.- Leak under tub ????? Maybe the money maker of the day :thumbup:
4.- Another main sewer Line

9:30 am and 4 calls already with only 2 guys on call... 

So maybe, just maybe I'll have to move my fat ass today...


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I have a 10:00 appointment to replace a lav sink.
> When I'm done with that , I'm done for the day.


Showed up at 10:00 sharp to find a note on the door " sorry something came up , we'll call you Monday for a new appointment " 

Lets see, I burned 4 gallons of gas and an hour and a half round trip for a no show, no call cancellation. 
The price on Monday just went UP BIG TIME !


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Sewers on holidays never have have a CO, why is that?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> Sewers on holidays never have have a CO, why is that?


 
I find it amazing how many homes in this area are bought and sold without no one knowing where a clean out is. These home inspectors make the homeowners do all kinds of updates but, installing a clean out is never one of them.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> I find it amazing how many homes in this area are bought and sold without no one knowing where a clean out is. These home inspectors make the homeowners do all kinds of updates but, installing a clean out is never one of them.


Lady said "yeah, I have a CO, pointing to the 4"vtr, that's were my son-in-law put his snake and a quart of clobber before we called you".... I told my son to get my pants, we are going to have to report this....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Went out to Bellevue and popped the tests on a residential job so the illegals doing the drywall can start hanging their board.

Drove out to West Seattle and set the mud-set shower drains so the illegals doing the tile can start on the mud beds.

Drove out to Burien and dropped off the fixture package so my guys can get the bathrooms trimmed out this weekend before the illegals laying the hardwood floors clutter up the entries and hallways.

I then drove out to Renton and dropped off and spotted the roof flashings so the illegals doing the roof can start nailing down comp.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

"get my pants, we are going to have to report this". That is some funny stuff Rick. 

That clobber is some dangerous stuff.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Went out to Bellevue and popped the tests on a residential job so the illegals doing the drywall can start hanging their board.
> 
> Drove out to West Seattle and set the mud-set shower drains so the illegals doing the tile can start on the mud beds.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the way it is here with the illegals.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I was able to put away all of my left over stock from three weeks of calls this morning.

Had a split copper fixture drain and Sterling tub valve repair at 10

Had a control issue and a short on the windings of a 008 recirculating pump.

Replaced the pump and corrected wiring issue.

Was done by 5 and now a client called and said that a joint on an Uponor pex system blew apart.

I'm gonna try to push that one off until tomorrow.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Yesterday and today... 16 drains only two were roots. Missed thanksgiving dinner but the wife liked the wad of cash!


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Just another day for me. 3 sewers & 2 sinks.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

1st call was a supposed kitchen stoppage, water leaking into garage from cleanout, looked a little closer and it was leaking from 2nd story, cracked abs happens weekly in those town homes, had to leave because renter couldn't get a hold of homeowner to tell them the price increase
2nd job, main line stoppage, got my go68 with a spear tip stuck 30' in for an hour (2nd time ever) got there drain partially cleared, camera'd it and located it and set it up for Tuesday, Have to get h.o.a approval and call dig alert
3rd job replace 4 anglestops
4th clogged toilet
Would have rather sat on the couch all day truthfully


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Not a single call in the last 3 days.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

That sucks Ron. 



Aside from the Paloma that I had to change the existing 4" B vent to the correct 3" S.S. venting, I had 2 k/s stoppages. It's 4pm and I'm sitting at home. Not too bad of a day aside from the 3 hours of driving that I did. 







Paul


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> 1st call was a supposed kitchen stoppage, water leaking into garage from cleanout, looked a little closer and it was leaking from 2nd story, cracked abs happens weekly in those town homes, had to leave because renter couldn't get a hold of homeowner to tell them the price increase
> 2nd job, main line stoppage, got my go68 with a spear tip stuck 30' in for an hour (2nd time ever) got there drain partially cleared, camera'd it and located it and set it up for Tuesday, Have to get h.o.a approval and call dig alert
> 3rd job replace 4 anglestops
> 4th clogged toilet
> Would have rather sat on the couch all day truthfully


Got a couple properties with the non-virgin ABS.All built mid seventies early eighties.Cracks at the joint.Pipe is really dense in comparison to current.It's easy to spot now,kinda greyish instead of solid black.

Just a gas line evaluation today.Set up repair nxt tue.
Had a call from an import wanting me to "stop by and give a qoute" my gut said nope she's going to shop down the list of guys."Sorry ma'am I'm too expensive for you" I says.Her personality would have bought her more interest from me.
I was kindof dreading having a full day today.I screened for jobs that may turn out to be leaders.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

drtyhands said:


> Got a couple properties with the non-virgin ABS.All built mid seventies early eighties.Cracks at the joint.Pipe is really dense in comparison to current.It's easy to spot now,kinda greyish instead of solid black.
> 
> For sure. Tons of problems we do the h.o.a work for 700+ units built between 1973-79 pulled out a section the other day 4, inch and a half glue fittings and a crack at each one, seemed like they used a primer or something on them, super brittle can crack it with a pair of channys


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Well just got back in from an overtime job. Took my boots off and was getting ready to watch a movie and one of the resturants i do work at had both rest rooms back up. Ran over there popped the clean out ran the 1065, handed them a bill. So at least the whole weekend was not a lose.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I love seeing those old blue/grey Insinkerators...

Managed to get 2 of those replaced today and a couple of drains....
Not a bad day but not a great day..


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Just got back from another main line stoppage, back at it @7


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> I'm heading out in about an hour to go work on a Paloma tankless w/h.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 used to get those alot at Burger Kings.....


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> Lady said "yeah, I have a CO, pointing to the 4"vtr, that's were my son-in-law put his snake and a quart of clobber before we called you".... *I told my son to get my pants, we are going to have to report this.*...


I get this, saw the other post. I vote this customer quote of the year!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

well, its a bit past 10pm here on the left coast, and even though I got up early, put on my uniform, not a single call. I'm thinking I'm not going to get anything. My hats off to you guys who worked so hard today. Hopefully, I'll get a few tomorrow. I have 1 on schedule already, hoping something else comes in. But on a good note, I did manage to get in a little Black Friday shopping!


----------

